

John McAfee talks about murder charges - shane_mcd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBciMw0LRYw

======
alook
He doesn't seem to address the fact that he's being accused of murder. Looks
like there is an extradition treaty between Belize and the US as of 2007 [1],
but it looks like Belize tends to prefer deportation [2].

Is anyone clear on whether the raid on his house happened in Belize, or how he
got back there between the alleged murder time and now?

[1] [http://www.oas.org/juridico/mla/en/traites/en_traites-ext-
us...](http://www.oas.org/juridico/mla/en/traites/en_traites-ext-usa-blz.pdf)

[2]
[http://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/050815/15belize_3...](http://www.usnews.com/usnews/news/articles/050815/15belize_3.htm)

------
tomflack
This video is about another matter and quite old, not the current murder
charges.

[http://www.reporter.bz/2012/05/investor-john-mcafee-says-
gsu...](http://www.reporter.bz/2012/05/investor-john-mcafee-says-gsu-
terrorized-him/) (edit, broken.)

